# Showjumping qualifiers start today, 2pm UK time



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/rio-2016/schedule/2016-08-14/equestrian


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (14 August 2016)

Can't wait,so looking forward to seeing Big Star and the others.


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

I knew HHO wouldn't let me down...I cam eon here to find out the start time.  Thank you, TOT.


----------



## Irish gal (14 August 2016)

But it appears to be running both the team and individual qualifiers at the same time. Anyone know if the whole competitions will be shown, and on what channel/websites. I want to watch both, or at least flick between them!


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Thanks, I'm assuming will be on red button (fingers crossed)


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

Irish gal said:



			But it appears to be running both the team and individual qualifiers at the same time. Anyone know if the whole competitions will be shown, and on what channel/websites. I want to watch both, or at least flick between them!
		
Click to expand...

My understanding was that you jumped once to qualify for both competitions...I may be completely wrong!


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

Order for Team GB Jumping confirmed; Nick Skelton 3rd in to the arena, Ben Maher goes 21st, Michael 42nd and John 60th. Follow the live results on the Rio 2016 website and watch/listen via BBC channels from 14.00


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Order for Team GB Jumping confirmed; Nick Skelton 3rd in to the arena, Ben Maher goes 21st, Michael 42nd and John 60th. Follow the live results on the Rio 2016 website and watch/listen via BBC channels from 14.00
		
Click to expand...

There goes the housework, just need to lose the husband for the afternoon if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 August 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			There goes the housework, just need to lose the husband for the afternoon if anyone has any ideas.
		
Click to expand...

Mine's being sent out to put up a new shed  although I am also supposed to be marking..


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2016)

Persuaded mine to go and take the grand children out.  An afternoon of peace and showjumping, that will do.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Told mine to clear off upstairs for the afternoon xx


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

oh, that poor Argentinian rider.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Who is commentating with Tucker?


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Can't remember his name......

Arghhhh Nick!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Oh no!!


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

what a shame


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

First clear.


----------



## SpringArising (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			what a shame 

Click to expand...

Lovely round till then! Nick always has such gorgeous horses.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Really like this pair, shame about the water.

ETA
And the fence lol


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

As always some of these horses are stunning


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Who is commentating with Tucker?
		
Click to expand...

Stephen Hadley?


----------



## Sandstone1 (14 August 2016)

No it's not Stephen Hadley.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 August 2016)

Is anyone else on freeview red button thats having big probs with it buffering? Fed up of seeing the circle every few seconds!! Its unwatchable yet works on my laptop fine. Im trying to auto retune my TV to see if it helps


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

It's Andy Austin I think?


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Remembered now, it's Andy Austin xx


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Thanks guys!

While it's nice to see horses in snaffles, that Japanese rider was struggling so much it might be better to have something a bit stronger I feel. But maybe there's a reason he's sticking with the snaffle.

ETA: that double is causing real issues!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			Is anyone else on freeview red button thats having big probs with it buffering? Fed up of seeing the circle every few seconds!! Its unwatchable yet works on my laptop fine. Im trying to auto retune my TV to see if it helps 

Click to expand...

Mine's buffering on the laptop!


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Mine's buffering on the laptop!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is ok, tried refreshing?


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2016)

Like seeing a different country (morocco) competing in horse stuff.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Loved that horse, reminds me of mine. A right stroppy git ;-)


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Mine is ok, tried refreshing?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's been OK for the last few riders! I do usually refresh when it acts up...


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

only just back from the yard, I'm looking at the live results so far but can someone do a quick recap into how the course is riding and how the rounds have been?

bad luck for the Argentinian, the horse really did just say no.

I think they run the individuals and team together, and the first 2 in a team go, then there's a break and individuals will go, then the next 2 in the teams so the horses don't have to jump 2 rounds as it's all one event.


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

I forgot it had started, whoops! The results so far look like it's a tricky course...did the Ukranian rider fall off?


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

I also just remembered Andy Austin... Sorry!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

At least GB are being consistent...


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

What a stunning jumper this grey is!


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			At least GB are being consistent...
		
Click to expand...

True ;-)


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			only just back from the yard, I'm looking at the live results so far but can someone do a quick recap into how the course is riding and how the rounds have been?

bad luck for the Argentinian, the horse really did just say no.

I think they run the individuals and team together, and the first 2 in a team go, then there's a break and individuals will go, then the next 2 in the teams so the horses don't have to jump 2 rounds as it's all one event.
		
Click to expand...

It's a very big course lol, so far the water and the final double are causing the most issues. Few clears.

Both our riders are on 4 faults :/


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			What a stunning jumper this grey is!
		
Click to expand...

The scope he's got!! Blimey!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I forgot it had started, whoops! The results so far look like it's a tricky course...did the Ukranian rider fall off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, messed up the double and horse refused second part.


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2016)

Love to ride that grey even over a x Pole, bet it feels like you've jumped the moon!


----------



## Equi (14 August 2016)

I can't seem to find the sj anywhere? Its not on red button or bbc website?


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			It's a very big course lol, so far the water and the final double are causing the most issues. Few clears.

Both our riders are on 4 faults :/
		
Click to expand...

thank you!
Waiting to see how Greg Broderick does later on too 

lovely round from Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum, her horse is absolutely stunning. 

Think that horse made his thoughts on the wing very clear there


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

equi said:



			I can't seem to find the sj anywhere? Its not on red button or bbc website?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36790455

on the sports websites, you have to go into 'other sports' and then 'equestrian' to find it.


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

equi said:



			I can't seem to find the sj anywhere? Its not on red button or bbc website?
		
Click to expand...

It's on both! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36790455


----------



## Equi (14 August 2016)

oh no wait i got it


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Toilet break &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Equi (14 August 2016)

Bbc broke my tv I had to unplug it lol got it on website now. 

I seem to have missed some very exciting rounds!


----------



## SpringArising (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			lovely round from Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum, her horse is absolutely stunning.
		
Click to expand...

She's class isn't she?


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			She's class isn't she?
		
Click to expand...

My favourite round so far, apart from the stallion xx


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

You've been eliminated and you then give the horse a smack!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

That horse really didn't like the second part of the double.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Not impressed by the Belgian, smacking the horse long after the fact was unnecessary imo


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Not impressed by the Belgian, smacking the horse long after the fact was unnecessary imo
		
Click to expand...

Agree, that was just temper from the rider xx


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			She's class isn't she?
		
Click to expand...

absolutely class! such a lovely lovely round.

feel bad for Nicola Philippaerts, looked like he was having a nice round until that double. The second horse who's done that at that fence, I wonder what's so scary about it or why it's causing problems?


----------



## Kylara (14 August 2016)

Oh dear. Properly demolished that pretty wall


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Not impressed by the Belgian, smacking the horse long after the fact was unnecessary imo
		
Click to expand...

he was very hard on his mouth as well, do think it was just temper and unfortunately they'd been going really nicely until then. Can understand the frustration, but it was very unfair to take it out on his horse like that.


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

I hope they find spur marks on Zilverstar, horrible rider. Although I suppose he won't be back anyway


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

Tripple X is just class, such a shame Ben lost the ride on him


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			Tripple X is just class, such a shame Ben lost the ride on him 

Click to expand...

Lovely horse xx


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

Some leap over that water :O


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Lovely round


----------



## spookypony (14 August 2016)

Just why do the commentators feel it necessary to keep saying, "lady rider"? They don't say "man rider" for the others. It's not exactly a new thing to have females riding in the Olympics! Getting my goat a little.


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

does anyone know the difference between an elimination or a disqualification?

The Belgian rider is down as disqualified on the FEI live results, but Ukrainian and Argentinian rider are down as eliminated - or are they the same thing with different names.

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Jumping1/live


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

This big grey horse looks like he's dripping with sweat.
looks like he's a bit of a handful as well.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

spookypony said:



			Just why do the commentators feel it necessary to keep saying, "lady rider"? They don't say "man rider" for the others. It's not exactly a new thing to have females riding in the Olympics! Getting my goat a little.
		
Click to expand...

I know, it's really grating on my nerves too!


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Cripes all that was missing was a cry of kamakaze! 

That link isn't displaying properly on my phone. Is it not the falls that are eliminated and multiple refusals are disqualified? May be mistaken.


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			I know, it's really grating on my nerves too!
		
Click to expand...

I think if they were to say 'British man rider' it could take on new connotations


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I think if they were to say 'British man rider' it could take on new connotations 

Click to expand...

Lmao


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Apparently the Japanese rider is based with Pippa&William Funnell


----------



## Kylara (14 August 2016)

Might have been disqualified due to spur marks?  Looked like might have marked the force he was using. Guessing dsq after leaving arena. Elimination was due to one rider fall and one who refused at the double. Belgian elimination as refused too but if says dsq then I'd assume stewards saw blood or something when he got checked afterwards.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			does anyone know the difference between an elimination or a disqualification?

The Belgian rider is down as disqualified on the FEI live results, but Ukrainian and Argentinian rider are down as eliminated - or are they the same thing with different names.

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Jumping1/live

Click to expand...

Is eliminated because of something that happens during the round, eg a fall, and disqualified because of a kind of legal transgression, eg failing a drugs test?? Maybe he was disqualified because he used his whip after he was eliminated???


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

Yes, I agree xx


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

What a shame for Greg, looked great until then.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

You don't need to ask when a Brazilian rider comes into the ring, do you??


----------



## Supertrooper (14 August 2016)

LOVE the Brazilian horse, springy xx


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Another clear for Brazil, they're looking good


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Supertrooper said:



			LOVE the Brazilian horse, springy xx
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Argh >.<
Will we never get a clear lol


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Oh no! Don't think anybody else has had that rail down, have they?


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Oh no! Don't think anybody else has had that rail down, have they?
		
Click to expand...

One person iirc but unusual to have that down


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2016)

Hopefully the oldest person competing for team GB  (maybe the oldest competing in the games?!) Can give us a clear.


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

Speaking of rider temper &#128545;


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Another one with questionable use of the whip. Some of these SJers need to grow up


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

stencilface said:



			Hopefully the oldest person competing for team GB  (maybe the oldest competing in the games?!) Can give us a clear.
		
Click to expand...

The old ones are the best ;-)


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Another one with questionable use of the whip. Some of these SJers need to grow up
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking. Great minds!


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

stencilface said:



			Hopefully the oldest person competing for team GB  (maybe the oldest competing in the games?!) Can give us a clear.
		
Click to expand...

The oldest competitor i'm sure is a female eventer


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Is eliminated because of something that happens during the round, eg a fall, and disqualified because of a kind of legal transgression, eg failing a drugs test?? Maybe he was disqualified because he used his whip after he was eliminated???
		
Click to expand...

I know one of the 'eliminated' riders I think fell? (missed her round) and one had 2 refusals at the same fence the Belgian rider did. Could have been spur marks found, I'm not sure if he would be DQ'd for use of the whip if he was already eliminated? 
Disqualified and eliminated do mean the same thing, but he would have been eliminated for the refusals he had anyway. So I am confused.

Be interesting to see if he receives a warning or yellow card.


----------



## Jazzy B (14 August 2016)

Wow some pretty questionable riding this afternoon...

Good round from Amy Miller though on her 9 year old!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			The oldest competitor i'm sure is a female eventer
		
Click to expand...

There was an NZ dressage rider who Mike Tucker rather rudely described as 'even older than Mark Todd'.


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			The oldest competitor i'm sure is a female eventer
		
Click to expand...

Eh?  Pippa Funnell is our oldest female eventer and she's not older than the Wittikars.

((Sorry, edited to add I was replying to the team be bit and then realised you were talking about the whole games))

The Germans are on fire again.  They're shining in every equestrian discipline.


----------



## tiggs (14 August 2016)

Do these scores carry forward or is it just a qualification round?


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

I think we need to take a long look at the German sport and start making improvements as we're not looking that impressive this olymipcs, in eventing particularly.


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			There was an NZ dressage rider who Mike Tucker rather rudely described as 'even older than Mark Todd'.
		
Click to expand...

 Ha ha, oh he is a charmer! 
Yeah i meant the whole games. I read an Olympics Stats thing about the variations in height, weight etc and they had the oldest and the youngest athletes listed.


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

tiggs said:



			Do these scores carry forward or is it just a qualification round?
		
Click to expand...

I just texted my sjing friend and she said they carry forward to the individual but not to the team. They do define which order the teams jump in, though.


----------



## tiggs (14 August 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I just texted my sjing friend and she said they carry forward to the individual but not to the team. They do define which order the teams jump in, though.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## shadeofshyness (14 August 2016)

spookypony said:



			Just why do the commentators feel it necessary to keep saying, "lady rider"? They don't say "man rider" for the others. It's not exactly a new thing to have females riding in the Olympics! Getting my goat a little.
		
Click to expand...

I've just logged on here to post exactly this. It's so sexist. Just texted my friend who is a GP and regularly loses her temper with people calling her a 'lady doctor' - she's started saying no she's not a gynaecologist!


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

I really wasn't expecting so many eliminations at this level!


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2016)

Yes there have been a lot of Eli I atoms, haven't there?  It's been trickier than it looked, this course.

Eli I atoms!!  The stuff auto correct brings up.  Eliminations.


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2016)

Nice to see a lot plaited up and looking smart.


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

the dark chestnut Brazilian horse is gorgeous.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Another clear for Brazil! Nice looking horse too.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Another one with questionable use of the whip. Some of these SJers need to grow up
		
Click to expand...

Horse looked flat throughout 

Can i beat him with the whip? &#128548;


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

Oh poor grey scrambling through that double


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

that one went for a swim as well. 
and then another stop at that double only to go straight through it.

wonder what it is about it that the horses don't like it?


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

I want to buy this rider a new jacket, I'm sure I saw a hole in the armpit!

ETA clear tho and very pretty mare


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

just checked on the FEI website, and it now says one Dutch and one Belgian rider have been disqualified, but the rest eliminated.

I think I missed the Dutch round or don't remember it, was it the other rider who seemed to have a temper?

I'm going to look up the difference between disqualification and elimination, as I'm confused.


----------



## stormox (14 August 2016)

it probably says somewhere- but could someone tell me how many individuals go through? thanx


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

Gosh didn't he make that look easy? Beautiful


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Fantastic, finally a clear from John


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

Ye-e-e-e-e-e-e-ssss!!! Just woke the dog up...


----------



## Jazzy B (14 August 2016)

JW on form!!  Lovely round!


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

Wow, I really like John's mare. So classy.


----------



## Clodagh (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Ye-e-e-e-e-e-e-ssss!!! Just woke the dog up...
		
Click to expand...

Same here!
Fess up, who kicked their legs in the air over every fence with him?


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2016)

One of the best lady riders... Fgs


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			One of the best lady riders... Fgs
		
Click to expand...

My husband thought that was his title


----------



## shadeofshyness (14 August 2016)

What is this Ukrainian horse wearing? Looks like a hackamore but isn't.


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2016)

He's got a bit less bridle as well as a bit.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Pene-lope the lady rider


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

Oops! She'll be annoyed with that!


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

Penelope on the floor...


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Pene-lope the lady rider 

Click to expand...

Gahhhhhh. Is that actually how her name is pronounced in French or is it Tucker being his usual self?


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

That's Penelope Leprovost eliminated.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (14 August 2016)

Was just going to type that I wish PL would fall off and lo and behold....


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

That would explain the two disqualified rather than eliminated.


----------



## Lexi_ (14 August 2016)

Ooh interesting clarification about the eliminations there. Really glad to see the authorities punishing those riders for their behaviour.


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Gahhhhhh. Is that actually how her name is pronounced in French or is it Tucker being his usual self?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same but surely it's not pronounced like that XD

They disqualification mystery is cleared up - over use of whip and Spurs. Glad to see that being policed.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

They've just said about the disqualifications - excess use of spurs and whip.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (14 August 2016)

MT just said 2 riders were eliminated for overuse of whip and/or spurs. Or is that disqualified?


----------



## Tasha! (14 August 2016)

Good god what is that guy doing with his hands lol


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			MT just said 2 riders were eliminated for overuse of whip and/or spurs. Or is that disqualified?
		
Click to expand...

Disqualified.


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Gahhhhhh. Is that actually how her name is pronounced in French or is it Tucker being his usual self?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't hear how he said it, but in France it would usually be pronounced Penny-lope


----------



## stencilface (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			There was an NZ dressage rider who Mike Tucker rather rudely described as 'even older than Mark Todd'.
		
Click to expand...

  that's hilarious!!

Glad my prediction was right and John went clear. I hope they interview them too, always gives a shock to those that think riders are toffs. Although even as a Yorkshire girl I can't understand everything he says


----------



## sasquatch (14 August 2016)

stencilface said:



  that's hilarious!!

Glad my prediction was right and John went clear. I hope they interview them too, always gives a shock to those that think riders are toffs. Although even as a Yorkshire girl I can't understand everything he says 

Click to expand...

he looks like my Granda so I can't take anything he says seriously.

Okay, so another question for you all.
On the FEI Rio website thingy, it has the 2 riders down as disqualified, but the eliminations have vanished and instead all the riders who were eliminated due to refusals etc. have 47 penalties. I take it this means they haven't qualified, but is so that the riders who can still compete in the next round of the team competition have a score? or am I totally wrong?


----------



## Pebble101 (14 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			he looks like my Granda so I can't take anything he says seriously.

Okay, so another question for you all.
On the FEI Rio website thingy, it has the 2 riders down as disqualified, but the eliminations have vanished and instead all the riders who were eliminated due to refusals etc. have 47 penalties. I take it this means they haven't qualified, but is so that the riders who can still compete in the next round of the team competition have a score? or am I totally wrong?
		
Click to expand...

The team competition starts again at zero.  I would have thought that anyone who is eliminated today whether in a team or not wouldn't go any further in the individual competition.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 August 2016)

Some of riding didn't make for nice viewing today.  I don't (and won't ever) be jumping fences that high nor competing at a high level but some of the horsemanship on display was dreadful.  I think some people need to watch their round and look at how awful their hands are.

John rode a lovely round.  Missed the others but I always wish Nick well.  I used to live near him and see him (Harry and Dan) at our local riding club.


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

The disqualified Dutch rider will still compete in the team competition. Seems a bit of a mockery that rule.


----------



## Kylara (14 August 2016)

Elimination gives 20pens I believe. Which would explain the marks. 

Glad that the excessive whip etc rule has been used. 

I was really impressed with the first Qatar rider, neat, tidy and a lovely round. 

So many problems with that brown double at the end. One stride, big and maybe the wavy plank upsetting? Or perhaps unbalanced round the corner and not getting the oxer well that upset the horses. Very interesting.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2016)

teapot said:



			The disqualified Dutch rider will still compete in the team competition. Seems a bit of a mockery that rule.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, what's the point of disqualification if you then go on and continue in the competition?


----------



## teapot (14 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Indeed, what's the point of disqualification if you then go on and continue in the competition?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. So it's ok to wallop your horse for team medals but not individual glory?!


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Such a shame that some displays of nothing but temper should mar an exciting competition. I'm sure i noted with complete novices that at least one rider got it so wrong the horse couldn't possibly have jumped through the double. They should be made to look at the replays and apologise. Horrible. At least one person who has never watched showjumping told me they'd rather not watch again because of this treatment of the horses. Not what the sport wants or needs!!


----------



## Honeylight (15 August 2016)

Let's hope that the Dutch don't hoover up the Gold then as it will certainly have a sour taste. Obviously there is a lot of pressure on the riders, but behaviour like that is not acceptable and you have to wonder what they might get up to behind the scenes in training.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (15 August 2016)

MT just said that Jur Vreiling was disqualified for use of the whip outside the arena after his round. That is appalling, how can they still let him compete Tuesday?


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			MT just said that Jur Vreiling was disqualified for use of the whip outside the arena after his round. That is appalling, how can they still let him compete Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

Truly disgusting!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (15 August 2016)

If I was the horse's owner he would never sit on it again.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (15 August 2016)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			MT just said that Jur Vreiling was disqualified for use of the whip outside the arena after his round. That is appalling, how can they still let him compete Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

I hope not. Very out of character for Zirocco blue but I don't think Jur was putting him in a good place to either of the jumps he stopped at if i'm honest.


----------



## teapot (15 August 2016)

He was definitely disqualified for whip use, whether in main arena or outside I don't know. How that means you can still compete for your team is beyond me.


----------



## Tasha! (15 August 2016)

It's kind of akin to eg a rower getting up and punching their team mate at the end of a race because they didn't win. Completely unacceptable, esp when you consider that these combinations are supposed to be team mates, and that is the way we promote horse sport to the wider public :/


----------



## Shadowdancing (15 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			It's kind of akin to eg a rower getting up and punching their team mate at the end of a race because they didn't win. Completely unacceptable, esp when you consider that these combinations are supposed to be team mates, and that is the way we promote horse sport to the wider public :/
		
Click to expand...

I did LOL a bit a that but great and accurate analogy! It's not acceptable!


----------

